# Commercials...the good, the bad and the ugly!



## sweetmelissa (Aug 3, 2006)

What are some of the best commercials out right now?  And the worst?  I can tell you some of mine:

I love the commercials for Jimmy Dean where the guy is playing the sun and he says things like "daddy has to be up early to light and heat the earth".

I also really like the commercials where the one guy is supposed to be a MAC and the other guy a PC-the one where they discuss the proper use of the word touche is hilarious!  (Ok, but mostly to me because dh and I have that same discussion regularly.  I'm convinced they have cameras in our house and stole it from us, lol)

Now for the worst:

I hate the commercial for the KFC bowls or whatever where the guy says "its like you've known me forever"  ugh!!!!  shutup!!!!

I hate the commercial for the car with the fairy flying around-I think its due to me having seen this 79 gazillion times during the hockey playoffs.

I hate the commercial with all the different people asking questions to the oil companies.  I wouldn't mind this one except that at one point they ask "tell me why worldwide demand for oil effects what I pay at the pump"  everytime I hear that I want to scream "a 4 year old could tell you that"  AAAGGGHHHH!!!!!

Ok, I know I've forgotten TONS which you all will remind me of, lol!


----------



## Tyester (Aug 4, 2006)

The only one I can remember I like is the Time Warner Cable commercial where all the guys are laying on the ground after falling of their roofs trying to adjust the satelites. 

Commercials I hate:
The "I have herpes and I'm living a happier/better life than you". Even if it's for a cream or some kind of organization you can call, they make it seem and sound so cool to have an STD. But it's not like I'd go kayaking down some waterfalls anyway.


----------



## Professor Fate (Aug 4, 2006)

i dig that commercial with the orgy...where the little arabian guy dressed like osama(osama been screwing:2) splooges on that little blondes' face.....wait, this was a preview on my most recent porn dvd purchase.


----------



## inlucesco (Aug 4, 2006)

I hate the KY Sensual Mist commercial.  It makes me want to rip my own face off.

However, I LOVE the Red Stripe commercials.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfGkhhm4vXw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc5Ufzxvd_8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HouIHGKWUpE


Heheheh.


----------



## coco.butter. (Aug 4, 2006)

iii absolutely love the commercial of the cat food; and tht hubert guy- if yu guys have any idea whatsoever abt what im talking abt lol


----------



## Jaim (Aug 4, 2006)

Haha, I know that one. "No meat, no Hubert"


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 4, 2006)

the geico commercial with little richard. i think my 21 month old has a partial heart attack every time it comes on. she screams and even starts shaking. that man scares the living shit out of her. but man does it crack me up. its hilarious! but at the same time i feel so bad!

i love that beer commercial where the guy says "BOOO creepy foot doctor, yay for beer!" lmao it cracks me up


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 4, 2006)

I LOVE that commercial for the walkie-talky and the screw up the message and end up thinking the girl choked to death. I don't know why.. but it just KILLS me when that guy wipes his tear. 

I like the commercial for Dominion when the guy is speaking french, but it's all incorrect (this is probably only in Canada). "Mmmm bibliotech!" LMAO. It's funny how they're all words we learned in like grade 5. 

I also like this other one, kinda old though. Middle-class, white suburban family sitting down at a restaurant. 
Dad: "I'll have the up dog" 
Family: "What's 'up dog'?"
 Dad: "Nothing , what's up with you?" Haha

Worst?

Any commercial for a law firm.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_Haha, I know that one. "No meat, no Hubert"_

 
I like that one too! I love the one with Hank. It's really cute when he falls from the curtains and squirms around in them. Truly looked like a cat.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm a little out of touch with US commercials as I've not been there much recently but I love the Chick-Fil-A commercials


----------



## libra14 (Aug 4, 2006)

I love the fruit of the loom commercials where they are singing the ballad. For some reason, they just crack me up. Also, there is a windex commercial where the birds ring the doorbell. When the man goes back through the house and runs into the glass door the birds start cracking up laughing. Good stuff.


----------



## Jaim (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inlucesco* 
_I LOVE the Red Stripe commercials._

 

ME TOO! All day I was saying "BOO CREEPY FOOT DOCTOR! HOORAY BEER!" to my sister. Hahaha.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

  Commercials I hate:
The "I have herpes and I'm living a happier/better life than you". Even if it's for a cream or some kind of organization you can call, they make it seem and sound so cool to have an STD. But it's not like I'd go kayaking down some waterfalls anyway.  
 
Rofl!!  Yes, I hate these too and that is so true-they are always like sailboating or kayaking or something equally outdoorsy and "supercool".

 Quote:

  I love the fruit of the loom commercials where they are singing the ballad. For some reason, they just crack me up. Also, there is a windex commercial where the birds ring the doorbell. When the man goes back through the house and runs into the glass door the birds start cracking up laughing. Good stuff.  
 
Yes, I like this one too and also the one where they are riding in the car through the neighborhood like they are all cool.  OH that reminds me of another commercial that I LOVE:

the one where the three white guys in business suits are all listening to like crazy rap music in the car and singing along and all and then one guy's cell goes off and they shut off the music and talk to the office then as soon as the call is over the music goes right back on and they are like semi-dancing to it in the car.  They just look so ridiculous, its hilarious.

A lot of the commercials you guys mentioned I haven't even seen!


----------



## Pushpa (Aug 5, 2006)

Lady_MAC said:
			
		

> I LOVE that commercial for the walkie-talky and the screw up the message and end up thinking the girl choked to death. I don't know why.. but it just KILLS me when that guy wipes his tear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 5, 2006)

Reciently there is a commercial for burger king, and a chicken is hanging out on a stoop with some french fry boxes, and 2 other chickens come up and start making fun of the other 
"you must be crazy hanging out with those french fries"
"maybe you WANNA BE french fries"
"maybe i do.." 
"maybe you do" (this goes on for a while)
"maybe i DO want to be french fries"
and its a commercial for bk chicken fries..hahaha it cracks me up just thinking about it

I HATE the volkswagen commercials where the Jetta gets wrecked and then it says" safe happens"

and for those SO.CAL residents.. Larry H Parker, I hate his ads.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

  and now i can't even rem what company it is for but when the are talking about their cell phone company dropping calls and they shut the volume off and the girl is screaming it was nancy or w/e.....jeez i suck a recapping hey...  
 
I know which one you are talking about I think-the girl is standing there with an umbrella.  I think its about dropped calls and its for Cingular-see you aren't too bad at recapping!

I also hate the ones where the people are just driving along having a conversation and all of a sudden WHAM!  ACCIDENT!  And then after you see the people standing there all in shock and I forget what company but its about car safety.  Ugh-the first few times I saw those I was totally caught off guard by the accident part and I would jump like 8000 feet when it happened.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 5, 2006)

The only Commercial thats really made me laugh is the one for the dodge caliber.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z76Fhba87s4


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_The only Commercial thats really made me laugh is the one for the dodge caliber.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z76Fhba87s4_

 

I forgot about that one! Ive only seen it once and i loved it! 

"it scared the *** outta me"


----------



## Jaim (Aug 5, 2006)

I still love the Ikea commercials. The "you feel sorry for the lamp, don't you?" and the newest one I've seen that has a song on it and the funny guy with the accent is singing it.

I get annoyed with commercials that don't tell you what they're even for! I eventually find out but they say stuff like "Ask your doctor about Jenny's story" or something.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 5, 2006)

i love the apple and pc's commercials

and my favorite is....



(click the picture)


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 5, 2006)

my faveee commercial is the one with all the sports athletes and they have big head but kids bodies..i think its for gatorade..and derek jeter is in it haha..

then theres on on nogin where christopher meloni reads a poem to a sick bird hahah..hes so sexy


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 6, 2006)

My fave commercial is the Crunchy Nut cereal commercial where this guy finishes work, whistles for his dog and the dog runs all the way home with the guy on its back like a horse, it cracks me up everytime i see it haha.

the commercial i hate is Ford Ka's commericial with the cat, what happens is that the cat jumps onto the car and noses his head into the sunroof about to jump in and the Ka's sunroof closed quickly beheading the cat and the body slides down the windscreen


----------



## jess (Aug 7, 2006)

these are some of my fav's - oldies but goodies - 

http://media.smh.com.au/?rid=19673&s...e=2633&flash=1

http://media.smh.com.au/?rid=19680&s...1&flash=1&ie=1


----------

